# Ion Dissonance fans?



## Shannon (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone here into them here? I finally picked up their newest album today, "Minus The Herd" & it's a hell of a leap forward compared to their first 2 CDs. Way more focus, new singer & much better production. 

I know they use 7-strings in some FUCKED UP tuning. The only thing I know for certain is the lowest string is Ab. Anyone know the definitive tuning? It's a supposed hush-hush secret that the band won't divulge.


Post up, bitches!


----------



## Ripptyde (Jul 14, 2007)

One fan right here.

I've seen Ion Dissonance twice, and each time was memorable. Don't hesitate to go out and see 'em live if they ever come to town.

As for tuning, I have no clue. I always thought they were B standard.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I saw them last week, put on a pretty good show


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 14, 2007)

Ion Dissonance! I swear I can hear a fretless bass in their songs. Killer shit.


----------



## SevenatoR (Jul 14, 2007)

They're playing here with Job for a Cowboy next month. I'll be checking that one out...and like Shannon, I dig the new disc.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 14, 2007)

there pretty good.


----------



## _detox (Jul 14, 2007)

I also bought Minus the Herd (along with AN ISIS DVD that I had no idea about, which is also incredible) a few days ago. It's a short cd, because I was able to finish it just on the trip from Best Buy, to Subway, and home. I have yet to give it another listen since the car trip, so I'll be doing that very soon, because they're actually coming to Arkansas with As Blood Runs Black, Beneath the Massacre, and some other band..


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 14, 2007)

i don't like them.

edit: at all.

edit: in any way.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 14, 2007)

i diggs them


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 14, 2007)

I´m listening to the new album now, and it´s actually really good. It feels like the drummer has stepped up his act.


----------



## oompa (Jul 14, 2007)

im here  
and i agree with you desecrated, better drumming this album.
better production might have helped out as well


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm a definate fan. I saw them at summer slaughter and they rocked my shit and plan on seeing them when they roll into my hometown in a few weeks. I personally like their new album, but really dig 'solace' era Ion better. I can't wait to see where the'll take their sound.
As far as tuning goes, I am positive they are tuned waaay below B standard. They are at least Ab if not lower.
As many of you have said, their drummer is amazing. My friend and i think he should do a whole album with tracks like "untitled" with cool drumming and ambience


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2007)

_detox said:


> I also bought Minus the Herd (along with AN ISIS DVD that I had no idea about, which is also incredible) a few days ago. It's a short cd, because I was able to finish it just on the trip from Best Buy, to Subway, and home. I have yet to give it another listen since the car trip, so I'll be doing that very soon, because they're actually coming to Arkansas with As Blood Runs Black, Beneath the Massacre, and some other band..



Through the Eyes of the Dead is the other band and I shall be there.

I thought they tuned to A standard.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 14, 2007)

They were great at Summer Slaughter - picked up a CD and shirt from them, the singer (who was manning the merch table at the time, great guy) went around the venue tracking the other guys down and getting it signed for me. I asked him if the other guys would be around, and he just took it upon himself to spend the next fifteen or twenty minutes finding the guys and getting that done - don't see that every day. Great songs, the drummer is solid as hell and the bassist is great - I'm surprised nobody mentioned him, great technique and tone.

Jeff


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 14, 2007)

somewhere in the "A" range seems acurate, although their strings sound loose as hell



JBroll said:


> Great songs, the drummer is solid as hell and the bassist is great - I'm surprised nobody mentioned him, great technique and tone.
> 
> Jeff



and stage presence


----------



## Shannon (Jul 14, 2007)

I know for sure that the low string is Ab. After that, beats me. Damn near every chord played is well, dissonant. Minor 2nds & flat 5ths galore.


----------



## forelander (Jul 14, 2007)

I like them - I thought the guitar work wasn't quite as full on as the first two albums, but everything was definitely a step up, production, drums etc. I was just a little disappointed with the 'techness' of the guitar work. Still mad shit though. 

As for tuning, in the song "a prelude of worse things to come" I swear they hit something lower than Ab. near the end. I would love to get my hands on some tabs, but since no one even knows the tuning, none exist that I can find.


----------



## Durero (Jul 14, 2007)

Love them!

I saw them live before I ever heard a recording and their live sound was indecipherable mud from the guitars (it was a crappy little club in Vancouver), but later when I heard their recordings I was hooked


----------



## Shawn (Jul 15, 2007)

Killer band. I like these guys as much as I like Despised Icon. Their new album is brutal!


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2007)

they are amazing, and they are even better live, i could actually hear things better live haha.
the new cd is kinda different and is missing all the cool little techy ion dissonance parts, but i still like it, i just LOVE solace more than anything else, that cd is fuckin perfect.

oh and their tuning is weird as all hell, a friend of mine "cracked" it and it sounded right when i tried it out, i just dont remember what the hell it was haha!


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the tuning is as follows:

Ab C E A D G C

which puts a major third (four frets) between the low B and low E, as well as the low E and A, and then perfect fourths (five frets) between all the rest. They don't really play much augmented stuff so my guess is that the tuning serves to almost "force" them into playing dissonant stuff, as standard powerchord and sus2 shapes on the bottom three strings would be uglified. Oh well.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2007)

Where did you get that tuning info? I'm curious.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 16, 2007)

Isn't one of the guitarists a member here? I've got a hazy memory of seeing someone linking them in their sig as their band. Of course, I could be confused. It is after all 9:20 on Monday morning here.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 17, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Where did you get that tuning info? I'm curious.



I didn't get it from anywhere, that's just what I came up with after watching a few videos and using my ears. At fist I thought it was a fifths tuning, but I noticed that they were playing sus2/add9/whatever name you prefer chord shapes and getting tritones, but playing regular tritone shapes everywhere else. I'm hardly the biggest fan of this band, so I could very well be wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool, man. I'll have to give this a shot. It really is driving me crazy not knowing.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2007)

They come to Austin next month with Beneath the Massacre, As Blood Runs Black, and Through The Eyes Of The Dead.


----------



## BZM (Aug 27, 2007)

Guys guys... nice try at the tuning, but I came up with the right one, after countless hours of studying natural harmonics and live footage 

Ab Db Gb C F A Eb

This is the one.

P.S. To everyone who said the new album is better than Solace or BII, you're all crazy... it's water down Acacia Strain mediocrity now as compared to the GENIUS of the first two, and Gabe was just an irreplaceable force of nature on vocals as far as I'm concerned - he really brought that psycho off-kilter danger to a very cold and robotic band that really rounded out their sound, as opposed to a generic metalcore vocalist. Not easy on the ears, but that's not what Ion Dissonance is about .

If you want a quick and dirty demonstration of the tuning in action, here's the first couple bars of Kneel:


```
left guitar
Eb :----------------6-6-6-6|----------------6-6-6-6-7-7-7-7|
A  :----------------6-6-6-6|----------------6-6-6-6-7-7-7-7|
F  :----------------4-4-4-4|----------------4-4-4-4-5-5-5-5|
C  :-----------------------|-------------------------------|
Gb :3-3-3-3-3--3--3--------|3-3-3-3-3--3--3----------------|
Db :2-2-2-2-2--2--2--------|2-2-2-2-2--2--2----------------|
Ab :0-0-0-0-0--0--0--------|0-0-0-0-0--0--0----------------|

right guitar
Eb :-----------------------|-------------------------------|
A  :----------------9-9-9-9|----------------9-9-9-9-8-8-8-8|
F  :----------------7-7-7-7|----------------7-7-7-7-6-6-6-6|
C  :-----------------------|-------------------------------|
Gb :3-3-3-3-3--3--3--------|3-3-3-3-3--3--3----------------|
Db :2-2-2-2-2--2--2--------|2-2-2-2-2--2--2----------------|
Ab :0-0-0-0-0--0--0--------|0-0-0-0-0--0--0----------------|

============================================================================

Eb :----------------6-6-6-6|----------------6-6-6-6-7-7-7-7|
A  :----------------6-6-6-6|----------------6-6-6-6-7-7-7-7|
F  :----------------4-4-4-4|----------------4-4-4-4-5-5-5-5|
C  :-----------------------|-------------------------------|
Gb :3-3-3-3-3--3--3--------|3-3-3-3-3--3--3----------------|
Db :2-2-2-2-2--2--2--------|2-2-2-2-2--2--2----------------|
Ab :0-0-0-0-0--0--0--------|0-0-0-0-0--0--0----------------|

Eb :-----------------------|-------------------------------|
A  :----------------9-9-9-9|----------------9-9-9-9-8-8-8-8|
F  :----------------7-7-7-7|----------------7-7-7-7-6-6-6-6|
C  :-----------------------|-------------------------------|
Gb :3-3-3-3-3--3--3--------|3-3-3-3-3--3--3----------------|
Db :2-2-2-2-2--2--2--------|2-2-2-2-2--2--2----------------|
Ab :0-0-0-0-0--0--0--------|0-0-0-0-0--0--0----------------|
```


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 27, 2007)

BZM said:


> Guys guys... nice try at the tuning, but I came up with the right one, after countless hours of studying natural harmonics and live footage
> 
> Ab Db Gb C F A Eb
> 
> ...



Its all personally preference my good man, as much as i love solace, i think MTH is definately easier to listen to.

Id also like to point out that Ion Dissonance are the best metal band to come out of North America. Ever. 
Infact for me, they are equally my favourite band on this planet. 

Their live show is ridiculous. Crazy tight.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

I actually missed the show here in Austin but they'll be touring with Bury Your Dead and that'll be a good one.


----------



## BZM (Aug 27, 2007)

Fair enough . MTH certainly is easier to listen to, but really... try transcribing some of the drum parts and grooves of the first two (which is totally possible, as they were both recorded dead tight to a click), and a lot of the parts will really start making perfect sense instead of being so confusing... I recently transcribed the end groove of You're Not Carving Deep Enough and it blew my mind seeing it on paper!!

You have to also understand kind of feeling betrayed as a fan when the first two albums are your favorite music ever, you're expecting another album that pushes the envelope even further, and they completely simplify the sound and get a new vocalist .


----------



## forelander (Aug 28, 2007)

So about these transcriptions....hook a brother up with the guitar parts  

I found minus the herd to be less 'tech' but still as awesome to listen to. Tarnished trepidation is awesome, and I like the concept of the album as well.


----------



## BZM (Aug 28, 2007)

"Tech" means nothing to me, the sole thing I care about is songwriting, pure and simple - Minus the Herd has no contrast, it's ALL low end heavy chug, and it for the most part jogs along at a steady pace... Solace has some of the most brilliant and varied song construction I've ever encountered, and when a heavy part hits, it's REALLY fucking heavy... when the whole album is a sledgehammer like MTH, the effect is lost, sensory adaptation kicks in. Sure, MTH might be EASIER to memorize, but to me every note and measure of Solace is absolutely crucial and carries huge weight to me, you could study it for years...

I will say this though, Scorn Haven is fucking awesome. The lyrics were written by Gab and it was a taste of the old stuff, which I loved!

As for transcriptions... I'm veryyyy slowly working on a tab of She's Strychnine, but this stuff takes a huge amount of time for obvious reasons... it's a fucking MISSION tabbing this stuff out! Ion recorded it in such a way that they DID NOT WANT anyone to figure out what they were doing or how they were doing it.


----------



## forelander (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah it all seems somewhat simplified, but I still love it. Though I do agree, listening to BII and Solace is completely different. All albums have absolutely brilliant songs in my eyes though MTH is ever so slightly weaker.


----------



## forelander (Aug 29, 2007)

So I put my guitar in that tuning and don't really follow the usefulness of it. I mean its mostly standard, and the changed intervals don't make dissonant shapes too much easier or more available. Am I missing something?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 30, 2007)

I love Ion Dissonance, and even though they're from Montreal, I've still not gotten a chance to see them live. The drummer and other guitarist in a band I used to play in met their bassist last year, and were unable to get the tunings out of him.

at any rate, I think Minus the Herd is a great album. it's heavy as hell, and there are some pretty intresting rhythms going on all over that album.


----------



## dude777 (Aug 30, 2007)

BZM said:


> "Tech" means nothing to me, the sole thing I care about is songwriting, pure and simple - Minus the Herd has no contrast, it's ALL low end heavy chug, and it for the most part jogs along at a steady pace... Solace has some of the most brilliant and varied song construction I've ever encountered, and when a heavy part hits, it's REALLY fucking heavy... when the whole album is a sledgehammer like MTH, the effect is lost, sensory adaptation kicks in. Sure, MTH might be EASIER to memorize, but to me every note and measure of Solace is absolutely crucial and carries huge weight to me, you could study it for years...
> 
> I will say this though, Scorn Haven is fucking awesome. The lyrics were written by Gab and it was a taste of the old stuff, which I loved!
> 
> As for transcriptions... I'm veryyyy slowly working on a tab of She's Strychnine, but this stuff takes a huge amount of time for obvious reasons... it's a fucking MISSION tabbing this stuff out! Ion recorded it in such a way that they DID NOT WANT anyone to figure out what they were doing or how they were doing it.



haha thats awesome. i wanna start studying the first two albums. and i soooo agree with you about gabe, he was a force of nature indeed. so perfect and so inhuman.


----------



## BZM (Aug 30, 2007)

forelander said:


> So I put my guitar in that tuning and don't really follow the usefulness of it. I mean its mostly standard, and the changed intervals don't make dissonant shapes too much easier or more available. Am I missing something?



The primary point of the tuning wasn't to facilitate the music, but to prevent transcription. Period. That is the SOLE purpose for the tuning. It does, however, allow you to play Flat Five shapes on the top 3 strings in a power chord shape, as well as facilitate several common chords that Ion uses, as well as provide a higher range of notes than what putting the guitar in G# standard would allow (Gb to high Eb is a LONG distance tonally).

A common chord they play:

```
Eb-0
A--1
F--1
C--1
Gb-0
```

Also, the dissonant part from Shut Up, I'm Trying to Worry is facilitated by this.


```
Eb---0---6----6
A--5---5-------
F-----------4--

(let all ring)
```

I can come up with more examples if you'd like


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 30, 2007)

Ab-Db-Gb-C-F-A-Eb... wow... I haven't seen that tuning used before. Interesting. I get why they're doing that.


----------



## forelander (Aug 30, 2007)

BZM said:


> The primary point of the tuning wasn't to facilitate the music, but to prevent transcription. Period. That is the SOLE purpose for the tuning. It does, however, allow you to play Flat Five shapes on the top 3 strings in a power chord shape, as well as facilitate several common chords that Ion uses, as well as provide a higher range of notes than what putting the guitar in G# standard would allow (Gb to high Eb is a LONG distance tonally).
> 
> A common chord they play:
> 
> ...




Cheers - And I'd love some more examples


----------



## BZM (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## CrashRG (Sep 1, 2007)

I love them, and hate them all at once...........kinda like meshuggah.
I love the low gutpounding grooves of both bands and the spacy-ambient shit that meshuggah throws in here and there, but after a short amount of listening time, i lose interest cuz the riffs seem like they start recycling themselves and my brain goes numb....


----------



## BZM (Sep 3, 2007)

lol um... riffs never recycle on solace or BII...


----------



## forelander (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah I'm not really sure I hear the same notes twice within 2 minutes on any of their cd's, let alone entire riffs.


----------



## _detox (Sep 3, 2007)

Ion Dissonance is simply put too brutal for me.

I bought Minus the Herd and it just kind of crushed my ribcage/all the bones in my body. Maybe I need to give it a few more chances.


----------



## CrashRG (Sep 4, 2007)

I didn't mean notes and shit recycling in one song, i just mean that after too much of either of them, it seems like every song starts to sound the same, because my brain is numbed by them......kinda like being hit over the head with a brick repeatedly.....but maybe thats what they want......

speaking of meshuggah, whats that breath controller thing that frederick uses?


----------



## bulb (Sep 4, 2007)

custom made unit by johan haake (tomas's brother)


----------



## BZM (Sep 4, 2007)

CrashRG said:


> I didn't mean notes and shit recycling in one song, i just mean that after too much of either of them, it seems like every song starts to sound the same, because my brain is numbed by them......kinda like being hit over the head with a brick repeatedly.....but maybe thats what they want......



Once you wrap your head around the rhythmical structures of the song, you'll be able to pinpoint any one of them... you can play me the first 2 seconds of any song by them and I'll know which one it is .

_detox: Haha, Solace might not be up your alley... if you thought Minus the Herd was brutal, Solace will absolutely flay you alive.


----------



## bulb (Sep 5, 2007)

solace is their best album by far, and i love it forever


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

_detox said:


> Ion Dissonance is simply put too brutal for me.
> 
> I bought Minus the Herd and it just kind of crushed my ribcage/all the bones in my body. Maybe I need to give it a few more chances.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ion dissonance have Ibby 8's now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 29, 2007)

heavy7-665 said:


> Ion dissonance have Ibby 8's now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ohh ???


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, but regular 2228


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 29, 2007)

How'd you find this out?


----------



## Nats (Oct 29, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> How'd you find this out?



myspace blog. i was gonna post it here when i read it, but i forgot


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Oct 30, 2007)

I just heard their last cd, and it's fucking heavy as hell...although it's kinda a onetime listening kind of cd. After I hear it a few times, I get bored. But all around pretty heavy and some intense shit going on in there.


----------



## sh4z (Apr 17, 2009)

Any Idea what pickups they are using, If I'm not mistaken they play Prestige RG1527 are they still stock pickups on the latest album? RG2228 are most likely (stock ) EMG808 pickups. I'd be interested to know what their other gear is like! I'm thinking peavey and mesa


----------



## S-O (Apr 17, 2009)

Meh, the bumb was worth it for an awesome band!

I thought the used 707's in their 1527s, atleast for the newest CD. I loved Solace and Breathing is Irrelevant, Minus the Herd was a bit toned down, in terms of crazyness.



~1:30, pretty sure that is a 707, dunno if the other guitarist has them or not though.

I am pretty sure they use Vader cabs, and 5150/6505s.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 18, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Anyone here into them here? I finally picked up their newest album today, "Minus The Herd" & it's a hell of a leap forward compared to their first 2 CDs. Way more focus, new singer & much better production.
> 
> I know they use 7-strings in some FUCKED UP tuning. The only thing I know for certain is the lowest string is Ab. Anyone know the definitive tuning? It's a supposed hush-hush secret that the band won't divulge.
> 
> ...



I heard they tuned in forths bro but who knows, I used to jam to 'Kneel' all the time, I just used drop Ab, was pretty much just Ab chugging and augmented fourth strumming eh.

I kinda still dig them but the vocals got tiring.



sh4z said:


> Any Idea what pickups they are using, If I'm not mistaken they play Prestige RG1527 are they still stock pickups on the latest album? RG2228 are most likely (stock ) EMG808 pickups. I'd be interested to know what their other gear is like! I'm thinking peavey and mesa



Sebastien Chaput used the 1527 with an EMG in the bridge and the stock pickup in the neck - I dont think they used the neck pickups too much really.

The other guy, im pretty sure, had the same setup - Mesa recs into Vaders.

EDIT - one has a 5150 and one has a Mesa/Boogie.


----------



## british beef (Apr 19, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> Its all personally preference my good man, as much as i love solace, i think MTH is definately easier to listen to.
> 
> Id also like to point out that Ion Dissonance are the best metal band to come out of North America. Ever.
> Infact for me, they are equally my favourite band on this planet.
> ...



They're Canadian haha.


----------



## TaronKeim (Apr 19, 2009)

british beef said:


> They're Canadian haha.



...and Canada is in North America

_TJK*


----------



## Imdeathcore (Apr 19, 2009)

i love that band really i am a fan


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2009)

my first ever show was with Ion Dissonance, they are insane tight live.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2009)

I listen to them during my math class.  

I fucking love ID.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

^ 


I love their stuff, especially the tone on their new album.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2009)

I just wish we had some sort of update from them. Are they writing a new album? What the hell are they doing these days?


----------



## reptillion (Apr 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> I listen to them during my math class.
> 
> I fucking love ID.



Really, I prefer easy listening like Maiden or Bodom for math class, as its my first class. I save the really brutal shit for science, where I need to channel out my fuckhead classmates talking. Once, I fell asleep while listening to Meshuggah, and, from what my friends told me, the teacher was yelling at kids my name for not paying attention, but didnt mind me, as i wasnt talking.

And ofcourse, even though I like english class, once i fell asleep listening to sleep. MATT PIKE FTW


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 19, 2009)

I got some a few months back, and while there are a couple of trakcs i really do like, generally, not a big fan. I think its the guitar tone, its too thick/mid-oriented for my tastes. Fucking talented bunch of guys though, i mean, really, the playing is incredible


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing against the playing, they just need a different style vocal.


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 11, 2009)

The first time I heard this band was the "Kneel" and I was like:

Oh god my mind is blown.

Then I made their station on pandora.com and it spit out "Bud Dwyer Effect and I was like:

*OH GOD MY MIND IS GONE

*Looks like Xavier isnt in the band anymore this is the latest I've heard from them if anyone else knows newer feel free to correct me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juAgTW-HPDQ


----------



## forelander (Jul 12, 2009)

They're writing a new album with the 8's, is the last I heard. 

Ion Dissonance prepares new album // News // Lambgoat


----------



## TMM (Jul 12, 2009)

TaronKeim said:


> ...and Canada is in North America
> 
> _TJK*



Beautiful


----------



## TaronKeim (Jul 12, 2009)

TMM said:


> Beautiful



I wondered if anyone ever got this - you sir have redeemed me!

_TJK*


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 12, 2009)

forelander said:


> They're writing a new album with the 8's, is the last I heard.
> 
> Ion Dissonance prepares new album // News // Lambgoat



Oh damn! Can't wait.
I love these guys


----------



## Cyco Nino (Jul 12, 2009)

I like them. They are a good band!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 12, 2009)

A prelude of worse things to come is by far my favorite song from these guys


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 12, 2009)

stupidly tight live, when I played with them I watched in awe.


----------



## nhersom (Jul 12, 2009)

BZM said:


> Guys guys... nice try at the tuning, but I came up with the right one, after countless hours of studying natural harmonics and live footage
> 
> Ab Db Gb C F A Eb
> 
> ...



I can't agree more. Whats the deal with all these sweet bands making there music more listener friendly. The Acacia Strain is one of them as well. There first album was fuckin sweet. Ion Dissonace's first two albums were an onslaught of crazy technical riffs and they kept you guessing what was gonna come next. It kept you on your toes so to speak. When a breakdown came up it was fuckin intense as well. On Minus the Herd almost the entire fucking cd is a breakdown. That goes for the Acacia Strain as well. After the first two songs your bored with it. I don't know about everyone else but I can't stand it when breakdowns are overused.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 12, 2009)

nhersom said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I can't stand it when breakdowns are overused.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, I'm glad I got my copy of Minus The Herd when I did.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 12, 2009)

Breathing Is Irrelevant is by far my favorite. "The Girl Next Door Is Always Screaming" reeks of insanity


----------



## TaronKeim (Jul 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> Damn, I'm glad I got my copy of Minus The Herd when I did.



Why is that?

_TJK*


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2009)

If you listen to that interview, Minus The Herd isn't in production anymore.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jul 12, 2009)

yea only 5000 copies =|


----------



## TaronKeim (Jul 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> If you listen to that interview, Minus The Herd isn't in production anymore.



Whoa - had no idea. Glad I've got a copy of it as well.

5000 copies only? Really?

_TJK*


----------



## samurai7drew (Jul 12, 2009)

i was wondering about that as well. i saw the interview where he was talking about that. this thread reminded me about that so i checked their merch page and MTH still shows up as being buyable. of course, i didn't click it and see if I could actually proceed with purchasing it.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jul 13, 2009)

i don't really blame them for taking as long as they are. especially since century media seems like they aren't helping them or that is how kevin makes it seem.


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2009)

I didn't even know they were with Century Media. I wondered what happened after Abacus went under.


----------



## abhadreshwara (Jul 13, 2009)

started heavily listening to all their albums again, feeling detirmined to tab out a prelude of things worse to come (of course i was going to go for the easiest one!)

i'm pretty sure the tuning on this is disgustingly low during those 'special' moments in the track but the only part i'm sure about so far is:


```
Eb :-----------------------|
A  :-----------------------|
F  :-----------------------|
C  :-----------------------|
Gb :---4-------------------|
Db :-2---------------------|
Ab :----3------------------|
```

[think this is my first post!]


----------



## TMM (Jul 16, 2009)

Nil:Solaris is my fav... MtH was definitely a let-down.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

TMM said:


> Nil:Solaris is my fav... MtH was definitely a let-down.



you mean Solace? Nil:Solaris is a track on Solace.


----------



## Meldville (Jul 17, 2009)

Really liked the first album, sorta liked the 2nd, no care ever after that


----------



## cvinos (Jul 18, 2009)

I like the first record.

On the second I still have to get used to the drum sound.

On the third album I like the song Kneel. If you listen closely to how this song is structured and how complex but at the same time elegant and flowing it is.... and then this "knowing" silence in between the chops in the end passage.


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 18, 2009)

I found them with the newer album, but haven't heard the older stuff. "Minus" rocks


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 18, 2009)

cvinos said:


> I like the first record.
> 
> On the second I still have to get used to the drum sound.
> 
> On the third album I like the song Kneel. If you listen closely to how this song is structured and how complex but at the same time elegant and flowing it is.... and then this "knowing" silence in between the chops in the end passage.




I love music videos where you can see none the guitarists are plugged in and you can see the amps in the background with no cords going anywhere near them


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 18, 2009)

keeper006 said:


> I found them with the newer album, but haven't heard the older stuff. "Minus" rocks




 that's extremely unfortunate. But hey, at least for you, ion dissonance can only get better!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't wait to hear what they do with 8 strings.

I don't give a shit what anyone says, I fucking love brutalz


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 18, 2009)

cvinos said:


> I like the first record.
> 
> On the second I still have to get used to the drum sound.
> 
> On the third album I like the song Kneel. If you listen closely to how this song is structured and how complex but at the same time elegant and flowing it is.... and then this "knowing" silence in between the chops in the end passage.




love the band and their music, but their douchbag image puts me off. why cant heavy bands just act like normal people instead of power tripping 13 year olds when they play


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 18, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I love music videos where you can see none the guitarists are plugged in and you can see the amps in the background with no cords going anywhere near them



Well I love the fact that in this music video at the last second you can see one of the guys filming it down in the bottom left corner... Or doing something along those lines.


----------



## ryzorzen (Jul 18, 2009)

opened twice for them, they are so insane live! when i met a couple of the dudes they were pretty cool, not sure if the other guys are douchey.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the necro thread! I retuned one of my guitars to the AbDbGbCFAEb and i'm trying to work with it. 

I was experimenting with open tunings for a bit and thought it would be cool to have a fucked up dissonant tuning across all the open strings.

Anyone else use this tuning? I'm trying to figure out where the chords are and make sense of it.


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 7, 2010)

if it counts, i figured out the chord that they use in kneel. Idk if that helps or anything lol


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 8, 2010)

omgmjgg said:


> if it counts, i figured out the chord that they use in kneel. Idk if that helps or anything lol



spit'em out brother man! im finding that i really love this tuning. I love ugly dissonant stuff, and this is like an open tuning but an ugly chord instead of a pretty one


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 8, 2010)

well i only know the chord shape, I still have no idea what the tuning would be lol.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm pretty positive that the AbDbGbCFAEb tuning is right.


----------



## 101101110110001 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm fan! start listen 3 years ago from solace. ID - my 1st step in math music. ID for me like etalon in mathcore/mathmetal. Last album Cursed crazy like solace. added 8 string make their music more brutal.

p.s.: if you give a shit, *kill youself or someone you like*.


----------



## S-O (Jul 25, 2010)

101101110110001 said:


> I'm fan! start listen 3 years ago from solace. ID - my 1st step in math music. ID for me like etalon in mathcore/mathmetal. Last album Cursed crazy like solace. added 8 string make their music more brutal.
> 
> p.s.: if you give a shit, *kill youself or someone you like*.



Just kill yourself.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 25, 2010)

101101110110001 said:


> kill youself or someone you like


you gotta read them lyrics again.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jul 25, 2010)

fail


----------



## 101101110110001 (Jul 28, 2010)

sorry, don't read lyrics, just got listen.
I said word *like*, must be *love*. :-(


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 28, 2010)

S-O said:


> Just kill yourself.



What the fuck is up your ass? Guy's praising Ion Dissonance and you tell him to kill himself? You got a problem with people with bad english or something?


----------



## Forresterc (Jul 28, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> What the fuck is up your ass? Guy's praising Ion Dissonance and you tell him to kill himself? You got a problem with people with bad english or something?



It's suppose to be the lyrics from one of their songs. Play dead and I'll play along it is called from the album Solace.
But the original quote was wrong, the lyrics are "I am giving you a choice: Kill yourself or someone you love..."
The original singer, Gabirel McCaughry, wrote all the lyrics for the first two albums. I think they're amazing. I don't like the way he sings them though. A lot of the thoughts don't flow with the music.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 28, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> It's suppose to be the lyrics from one of their songs. Play dead and I'll play along it is called from the album Solace.
> But the original quote was wrong, the lyrics are "I am giving you a choice: Kill yourself or someone you love..."
> The original singer, Gabirel McCaughry, wrote all the lyrics for the first two albums. I think they're amazing. I don't like the way he sings them though. A lot of the thoughts don't flow with the music.



I know "just kill yourself" is from the song, but he definitely directed that statement towards the Russian dude.




and WTFFF at not liking Gab's singing/saying they don't flow with the music. The point of Ion Dissonance musically is to represent insanity and Gab sure as hell represents that better than the new br0core douche.


----------



## Forresterc (Jul 28, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> I know "just kill yourself" is from the song, but he definitely directed that statement towards the Russian dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



br0core? lol. what i was saying is often times he stops in the middle of a sentence or in weird places and it's gets hard for me to follow a lot of the time. You can argue that it is insanity, which it totally is, but to me it feels like he wrote the lyrics completely independent of the music, and just threw them in


----------



## S-O (Jul 28, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> What the fuck is up your ass?



Nothing more than usual, some fecal matter/stool.



Eptaceros said:


> Guy's praising Ion Dissonance and you tell him to kill himself?



I will have to be honest, I didn't even catch the mistake until after I posted, then the guys below were like failz0r, so, really, I was continuing the praise, but, ironically, now it does kind of have a double meaning. Just a coincidence. A kind of funny coincidence, though subjectively.



Eptaceros said:


> You got a problem with people with bad english or something?



Not particularly, though there is a point where it get's kind of rough, but I have no problems ending sentences with prepositions and pretentious hyper-corrective things like that, in fact, I feel ending sentences with a preposition is where it's *at*.



Eptaceros said:


> I know "just kill yourself" is from the song, but he definitely directed that statement towards the Russian dude.



Read previous statement in regards to the second part I quoted from you. My intentions were not as heinous as you try to make it seem.



Eptaceros said:


> and WTFFF at not liking Gab's singing/saying they don't flow with the music. The point of Ion Dissonance musically is to represent insanity and Gab sure as hell represents that better than the new br0core



I dig both singers, both bring his own feel, though, Minus the Herd does little for me, but Cursed is back on track.

Dear 101101110110001,

Keep on keepin' on.

Love,

S-O

PS, don't kill yourself, or take anything someone says that seriously.


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 28, 2010)

I miss Gab his high pitch wails are awesome. To quote the beginning of the Bud Dwyer Effect:

EEEYYYAAAAAAHHH


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 28, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> br0core? lol. what i was saying is often times he stops in the middle of a sentence or in weird places and it's gets hard for me to follow a lot of the time. You can argue that it is insanity, which it totally is, but to me it feels like he wrote the lyrics completely independent of the music, and just threw them in


 
Suit yourself, but I definitely think the lyrics work with the music.
I loved Gab's lyrics, they were so versatile, he'd go from low growls to high screeches and back again with seemingly no effort, and they were just as powerful as the music was.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 29, 2010)

S-O said:


> Nothing more than usual, some fecal matter/stool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I appreciate the thorough response.


----------



## S-O (Jul 29, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> Fair enough, I appreciate the thorough response.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 29, 2010)

S-O said:


> Nothing more than usual, some fecal matter/stool.


 


S-O said:


> Not particularly, though there is a point where it get's kind of rough, but I have no problems ending sentences with prepositions and pretentious hyper-corrective things like that, in fact, I feel ending sentences with a preposition is where it's *at*.


 
I... I think I love you.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate the Minus the Heard hate in this thread. Listen folks, I hate breakdowns. Fuck that bullshit... but when a "breakdown" is done correctly, it sounds appropriate. "The Surge" makes me want to punt a fucking baby like... 30 yards, and then watch Reggie Bush run it back for 10, only to get nailed by some linebacker or something. Mind you, this is all baby-in-hand action.

Seriously, "Kneel" doesn't motivate you to kick your own grandmother? In the face? I could go on and on about the power of MTH, and it seems like a lot of people sleep on it. The only track I really skip on that album is "You Shouldn't Be Alive", but even then... most people shouldn't be alive. Like my grandmother, and that poor baby that got punted.

I'm sorry, that's just Ion Dissonance to me. I loved the first two releases, especially Solace, but MTH was so god damn good to me.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 29, 2010)

It's an ok release, but imo, absolutely nothing compared to the first two. How many bands are there that cycle breakdowns over and over? Plenty. There aren't many bands that do what Ion Dissonance did with their first two albums. A lot of my hate with Minus the Herd is the vocals, especially. Can they find someone more generic? If I enjoyed hardcore, I'd probably be masturbating to the sound of Kevin's vocals, but fact is, I hate hardcore. 

So to you, Ion Dissonance is about well done breakdowns. I'll leave that to Meshuggah. To me Ion Dissonance is about complete and utter insanity that's seemingly chaotic but with such sophisticated structure.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 29, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> I hate the Minus the Heard hate in this thread. Listen folks, I hate breakdowns. Fuck that bullshit... but when a "breakdown" is done correctly, it sounds appropriate. "The Surge" makes me want to punt a fucking baby like... 30 yards, and then watch Reggie Bush run it back for 10, only to get nailed by some linebacker or something. Mind you, this is all baby-in-hand action.
> 
> Seriously, "Kneel" doesn't motivate you to kick your own grandmother? In the face? I could go on and on about the power of MTH, and it seems like a lot of people sleep on it. The only track I really skip on that album is "You Shouldn't Be Alive", but even then... most people shouldn't be alive. Like my grandmother, and that poor baby that got punted.
> 
> I'm sorry, that's just Ion Dissonance to me. I loved the first two releases, especially Solace, but MTH was so god damn good to me.



Pretty much, I wouldn't even like this band if it wasn't for MTH, such a crushing album, The riffs are so pissed and anger filled, love it


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 29, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> It's an ok release, but imo, absolutely nothing compared to the first two. How many bands are there that cycle breakdowns over and over? Plenty. There aren't many bands that do what Ion Dissonance did with their first two albums. A lot of my hate with Minus the Herd is the vocals, especially. Can they find someone more generic? If I enjoyed hardcore, I'd probably be masturbating to the sound of Kevin's vocals, but fact is, I hate hardcore.
> 
> So to you, Ion Dissonance is about well done breakdowns. I'll leave that to Meshuggah. To me Ion Dissonance is about complete and utter insanity that's seemingly chaotic but with such sophisticated structure.


 

It seems to me like you're confusing what a groove is, and what breaking down a groove is. Meshuggah, to me, doesn't have a lot of breakdowns. They're a groove band, or atleast, most of their riffs and drum patterns are grooves. Ion Dissonance doesn't ignore grooves at all. In fact, MTH is a very groovey album. What they do with a lot of these grooves, is break them down. The endings of "The Surge" and "Kneel" are perfect examples. Not a lot is changed, but for some reason, it seems seriously broken down. 

Ion Dissonance is chaos to all ears. I don't look to them for breakdowns. I said in my post before this, I HATE breakdowns. I look to them as a band that can "structure" the chaos, but in a different sense. MTH is one of the angriest albums I've ever heard. They're a little more pissed off then Meshuggah could ever be at some points. I'm a fan of both bands, but no one covers all the grounds music can cover. Some do it differently, and originality is achieved through difference... which doesn't explain the MTH hate.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 29, 2010)

I like all of their releases. Minus The Herd has better production than the first 2 so I can tolerate it a lot more.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 29, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> It seems to me like you're confusing what a groove is, and what breaking down a groove is. Meshuggah, to me, doesn't have a lot of breakdowns. They're a groove band, or atleast, most of their riffs and drum patterns are grooves. Ion Dissonance doesn't ignore grooves at all. In fact, MTH is a very groovey album. What they do with a lot of these grooves, is break them down. The endings of "The Surge" and "Kneel" are perfect examples. Not a lot is changed, but for some reason, it seems seriously broken down.



Semantics. I'm not gonna waste time distinguishing the differences between grooves and breakdowns. I know the difference quite well, cause I could be a picky motherfucker. But for the purposes of this conversation, they might as well mean the same thing. Minus the Herd portrays anger much more than it does insanity, and to be honest, I like my angry music to have some variety. Again, there are bands that are pretty much directly associated with grooves (Meshuggah, Gojira, etc.) but even in those bands there's a lot more variety. Besides, even though older Ion Dissonance didn't have as many grooves, when they do come up in songs, they're used more tastefully, creatively and they hit harder because of the contrast to chaos.



SerratedSkies said:


> Ion Dissonance is chaos to all ears. I don't look to them for breakdowns. I said in my post before this, I HATE breakdowns. I look to them as a band that can "structure" the chaos, but in a different sense. MTH is one of the angriest albums I've ever heard. They're a little more pissed off then Meshuggah could ever be at some points. I'm a fan of both bands, but no one covers all the grounds music can cover. Some do it differently, and originality is achieved through difference... *which doesn't explain the MTH hate.*



Thanks for ignoring a good chunk of my explanation for disliking Minus the Herd. I'll repost it since you still don't see why I dislike the album:



Eptaceros said:


> A lot of my hate with Minus the Herd is the vocals, especially. Can they find someone more generic? If I enjoyed hardcore, I'd probably be masturbating to the sound of Kevin's vocals, but fact is, I hate hardcore.



Now, I'm generally not the kind of person to care too much about vocals. I'm more of an instrumental kind of guy. Hell, I had to ignore the vocals completely when I was first introduced to death metal. But I don't think there are worse vocals than the kind Kevin utilizes. I absolutely despise that tough guy brocore bullshit (also why I don't listen to any Despised Icon past The Healing Process). Yeah, it's angry and energetic, but stylistically, it makes me cringe.

It's very hard to dedicate an album entirely to grooves, especially with shit vocals like that. I'll stick to the Ion Dissonance that had some intelligence in their songwriting, lyrically and musically.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol then you wont like Cursed, the lyrics are pretty shit.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 29, 2010)

I listened to Cursed, many times now lol. I can tolerate the vocals/lyrics because the music is MUCH more varied than MtH. Definitely brought their sound to older Ion Dissonance, with more diversity and a hint of accessibility. As for the vocals, I'd have to say they're the best tough guy vocals I've heard. The lyrics are _hysterically_ awful though, so if I think of him as if he's trollin', it makes it better and I can have a smile on my face while I headbang harder than a Jean Claude Van Damme headbutt.


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 29, 2010)

all i own is Solace and it slays my face off


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 29, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> I listened to Cursed, many times now lol. I can tolerate the vocals/lyrics because the music is MUCH more varied than MtH. Definitely brought their sound to older Ion Dissonance, with more diversity and a hint of accessibility. As for the vocals, I'd have to say they're the best tough guy vocals I've heard. The lyrics are _hysterically_ awful though, so if I think of him as if he's trollin', it makes it better and I can have a smile on my face while I headbang harder than a Jean Claude Van Damme headbutt.



Yea I honestly cant stand the lyrics on Cursed (save for some of Pallors, what I could make out at least)

I'm not too worried about vocals in a band that is this instrumentally intense.


----------

